# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  RS SQL Server Database Maintenance

## Naga

Hi,
I'm researching on how to maintain RS SQL server database or what is the best way to maintain ReportServer and ReportServerTempDB? Should I go for the automatic shrink facility of SQL Server? Any suggestion? Thanks.

----------


## rmiao

Usage on those dbs are light, I'll not auto shrink them unless have disk space issue.

----------


## Naga

Well, that's the problem. Reports were generating mostly contain thousands of pages. During application testing, the size of our DBs physical file reached around 200MB. Is there any way that we can control this? Or is there a proper way of handling this? Thanks.

----------


## rmiao

Your server doesn't have 200mb space to host the dbs? Add disk or move them to separate server if so.

----------


## Naga

Probably the question should be -> will the report databases (physical data and log files) continue to grow while we're using it? if so, should there be proper handling for this. Our reports generate around 2474 pages when exported to pdf file format. Thanks.

----------


## rmiao

Not really since RS doesn't store report in db.

----------


## Island1

You could always try adding "intelligence" to the report(s), parameterizing, and the like, to allow users to reduce the span of focus - one has to wonder how useful a 2,474 page .pdf can be to a user, when params and other finesse might mean focused, self-serve answers in an interactive environment.

Just my opinion ...

Bill

William E. Pearson III
CPA, CMA, CIA, MCSE, MCDBA
Island Technologies Inc.
931 Monroe Drive
Suite 102-321
Atlanta,  GA  30308

404.872.5972  Office

http://www.databasejournal.com/article.php/1459531

wep3@islandtechnologies.com
wep3@msas-architect.com

www.islandtechnologies.com

www.msas-architect.com

----------

